# Name that tune: Mozart Violin Concerto



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

This is a musical challenge. See if you can guess which Mozart violin concerto this is from(either 1,2,3,4 or 5). And also who is the performing artist(either Itzhak Perlman, Anne-Sophie Mutter, or Hilary Hahn).

First one with the correct set of answers wins. Good luck.


----------



## Feathers (Feb 18, 2013)

It's the 3rd movement of the 5th concerto. I only have Perlman's version, and it doesn't sound like him. Is it Anne-Sophie Mutter?


----------



## Pyotr (Feb 26, 2013)

Feathers said:


> It's the 3rd movement of the 5th concerto. I only have Perlman's version, and it doesn't sound like him. Is it Anne-Sophie Mutter?


You are correct!

Anne-Sophie seems to have a lighter touch.


----------

